# My Long road to recovery...



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

I got DP/DR several years ago from smoking pot that was laced with acid. of course in combination with having all my emotions pretty messed up... anyways, I used to go on this site pretty frequently but then, I decided that I would have a better chance of recovering if i didnt let my DP become the focal point of my life.

So I took control back.

The most challenging this that I have done was getting up every morning, desperatly wanting to end my suffering in any way possible, and still go about my day. You people on this site are the only people who can understand what im talking about.

You guys know how hard it is to fight this. and i want to let you know that it is possible.

I started out not being able to leave bed, and constantly thinking about the state of my condition. then after I while i found ways to disract myself so that i ended up thinking about it only about once every ten minutes. after another year I only noticed it a few times per day, but i was beggining to learn how to not let it bother me; to not let it control me. Now, most of the time im doing very well.

although it does still affect me, it is mostly just an annoyance, instead of a debilitating mental condition. I know that im not done with it, but I can say for sure that im doing ok now. In the last few months I have began to get my life back.

you see the turning point for me was when I realized that I had lost a year of my life. one whole year was taken from me and i would never be able to get it back. so i decided that the last thing that i would do would be to lose anymore time.

It's my life and ive finally got it back again.

so no matter how bad, unreal, scared, alone, and phazed you feel, I want to let you know that I used to feel like that 24/7, and that as long as you never give up and never stop fighting, YOU WILL RECOVER. 
Good luck to you all
-Alex


----------



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

...is it possible to lace weed with acid?

I thought acid came in little papers o_o


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Great you've started to recover man

Just to let you know , the weed was NOT laced It's IMPOSSIBLE to smoke acid, so if somone was stupid enough to lace the weed(doubt such a retard exist) it wouldnt affect you


----------



## rdlmethis (May 5, 2007)

well hmmm... interesting thanks i didnt know that!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Weed laced with acid is not possible at all. Quite possibly one of the most ridiculous claims I've ever heard.


----------

